# Xbox One Seite - Newsposter gesucht



## xnationat (1. September 2016)

Hallo, 
 Vielleicht will ja jemand mitmachen. Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach Newsposter für meine Xbox Seite. Sollte jemand interesse oder Fragen haben kann mir gerne eine PN schreiben oder mailen christoph@x-nation.at .  Für euren Einsatz gibt es natürlich auch immer wieder mal eine Belohnung in Form von Goodies und Spielen.


----------

